# Hilfe zu Bildformateigenschaften



## Lukasz (27. Februar 2004)

*Brauche Hilfe zu Bildformateigenschaften*

Hallo. ein Problem habe ich.
Wie erstelle ich mit meinem (Paintshop Pro 8) eine 32 Bit tga? Meine einstellungen gehen aber nur bis 24 bit. Gibt es da ein Trick?

Gruss Lukasz


----------



## Lukasz (27. Februar 2004)

Kann mir das keiner erklären?

Das Problem ist, dass ich bei tga nur folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe (beim speichern als tga).

2 Bit 
8 Bit
16 Bit
und 24 Bit

Das Programm ist Paintshop 8.0.

Ich habe ein Bild gemacht, und dazu ein Alphakanal erstell. Das ganze muss ich jetzt als 32 Bit tga speichern. Nur wie?

Bitte wenns einer erklären kann, ist sehr wichtig für mich.

Danke! Gruss Lukasz! 
PS. Es ist möglich, das weis ich, aber leider nicht wie.

Praktisch müsste der Alphakanal 8 Bit und die tga 24 Bit haben.
Oder 16Bit zu 16 Bit. Nur wie kann ich da sichergehen wie mein Alphakanal ist?
Und wie kann ich shcer gehen, dass beides zusammen 32 Bit hat.


----------

